

Major Grooveshark Security Flaw - varunsrin
http://varunsrin.posterous.com/35765306

======
physcab
Thanks. This is getting fixed now. -chris from grooveshark.

~~~
makmanalp
My commendations. This is exemplary behavior. Prompt and courteous. Addressing
the problem rather than blaming the person who exposed it. I wish others were
such a pleasure to work with.

Great product _and_ great attitude!

------
rs180216
This is terrible...something must be done post haste

------
shivaas
damn that's a serious flaw!! hope they fix it soon or else it's gonna become a
storm...

------
wanderr
This is fixed.

------
citricsquid
Shouldn't their priority be _not_ encouraging illegal uploads of music they
don't have the rights to stream and then making money off of those streams?

~~~
mashmac2
Actually, Grooveshark has a licensing agreement with EMI and is talking (I'd
assume) with the other major labels about licensing.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grooveshark#Legal_issues>

